# dtm - the road to recovery and beyond. *drugs, photos, training*



## dtmiscool (Aug 12, 2016)

So rotator cuff tear slowly getting better....

So today marked the first day since a week before Christmas that I could do anything relatively pain free with little discomfort. Albeit still very weak.

A lot of strength has been lost in my pressing as I've lost a lot of shoulder strength in my right side.

Still stuck on decline bench as it's the movement that gives the least discomfort.

Managed a measley 90kg for 8 today and felt relatively ok. Really wanted to push further but thought best to keep rehabbing and be patient.

Upon my injury getting better I'll be starting my blast today as well. This will consist of:

*Drugs*:

500 test

600 tren e

400 mast e

All dunning labs.

Training isn't set at the moment until shoulder is better and then switching to my preferred PPL. Just working around it currently with what feels acceptable.

*Current condition* after losing around 4kg and body comp changing is below... (go easy on me, I haven't been able to do much the last 8-9 weeks)









Very soft.

Plan is to get back to somewhere like I was last year pre injury which was this....









I was originally looking at competing in mens physique later this year but I think that'll probably be pushed back until next year now.

*Goals*:

Slowly make my way back to flat benching decent weight.

Rehab shoulders to be healthier and stronger.

Get back to pressing and pulling decent weight again.

Gain back size and definition in upper body.

*Previous lifts (main lifts) pre injury*:

Flat BB bench 115kg 3x8 (currently can't flat bench at all)

Weight pull ups (+10kg) 3x12 (Barely managing 3x8 bodyweight currently)

Squats 160kg 3x8 (leg press at the moment as holding the bar outs my shoulder in a painful position)

Deadlifts 195kg 3x6 (currently can't do either as pulls on rear of shoulder)

...so yeah, sh!t at the moment lol.

Pre injury weight:

84kg 7% bf (5ft 8')

Current weight:

79kg 10-11% bf (not happy with this at all)

So.. anyone interested in a log or nah?


----------



## swole troll (Apr 15, 2015)

Band pull aparts and rear delts flies go a long way in prehab and rehabbing this type of thing (once you are able to do so pain free)

You're still bleddy lean

That proposed cycle will crisp you up in no time.

Good luck man, decline is sound even if it is all you can do that's a significant chest press


----------



## S1dhu82 (Dec 30, 2015)

good luck mate cuff injury is horrible had 1 a few years back keep doing stretches and ice bag each day. i found deca kinda helped me alot might be worth a try


----------



## dtmiscool (Aug 12, 2016)

swole troll said:


> Band pull aparts and rear delts flies go a long way in prehab and rehabbing this type of thing (once you are able to do so pain free)
> 
> You're still bleddy lean
> 
> ...


 Yeah I've been doing band pull aparts with a red resistance band I bought a couple of weeks ago.

Band pull aparts

internal rotation work

and very mittle external rotation work as this is still quite unpleasant.

The band and has helped ten fold over the last couple of weeks, at least I think it has.

Been doing my rehab bits 2-3 times a day. Few sets of 20-30. Doesn't take very long.

Decline felt decent last week and today so going to see that through for the next few weeks and then hopefully transition back to flat and some incline pressing. Cable flies (on the highest notch) are also ok.

Only been able to contract my chest properly on my right side for a couple of weeks, again think this is due to band work helping shoulder strength.


----------



## dtmiscool (Aug 12, 2016)

S1dhu82 said:


> good luck mate cuff injury is horrible had 1 a few years back keep doing stretches and ice bag each day. i found deca kinda helped me alot might be worth a try


 Yeah this is my second one, same shoulder. Precious one was much worse and put me out for about 5 months straight before I could lift anything.

This is only minor but so demotivating seeing all your hard work go down the pan within weeks. Strength plummeting has to be the worst part.


----------



## Ferenor (Jun 27, 2018)

Always following, goal physique as usual


----------



## Sasnak (Oct 11, 2016)

In :thumb


----------



## dtmiscool (Aug 12, 2016)

1ml of each (3ml total) straight into the ventro glute.

Ill be pinning the other side on Monday with 3ml, then the additional 1ml of tren shall be pinned every Wednesday in alternating delts.


----------



## TURBS (Oct 21, 2013)

In... hope the injury clears up quickly mate


----------



## Ferenor (Jun 27, 2018)

Would like to try Dunning as well


----------



## MM84 (Jun 8, 2017)

In as a mofo


----------



## dtmiscool (Aug 12, 2016)

TERBO said:


> In... hope the injury clears up quickly mate


 Cheers mate.

Had some nerve or muscles twitching/firing in my back just under my armpit the last week or so. Feels proper weird lol.


----------



## dtmiscool (Aug 12, 2016)

No pip at all today in my glute from the l I shot yesterday. Happy days. Can't even feel it.

Reet day today rehab work and duvet day with the other half. McDonalds lunch later.


----------



## dtmiscool (Aug 12, 2016)

Upper day later today. Will post up my workout later. Shouldn't be anything to drastic but hoping I'll be able to match my last workout at least.


----------



## dtmiscool (Aug 12, 2016)

Pretty poor sesh. Shoulder was actually playing up a little more than my last workout.

Decline BB Bench

Bar x 30

60kg x 15

80kg x 12

90kg x 9 (up 1 rep from my last session but shoulder felt weaker)

Hammer strength chest press

30kg both sides x 15, 12, 12, 8

Cable crossover

3x15

Side laterals

10kg DBs x 15, 15, 15

Rope tricep pushdown

17.5p x 12, 12, 12

Below par workout but need to keep telling myself my strength will come back soon and shoulder WILL heal.

REHAB WORK: (twice a day)

Shoulder band internal rotations 2x30

Band pull aparts 2x20

banded face pulls 2x10

Numerous chest stretches


----------



## bornagod (Mar 30, 2015)

In bud

And hoping you a speedy recovery


----------



## dtmiscool (Aug 12, 2016)

bornagod said:


> In bud
> 
> And hoping you a speedy recovery


 Cheers matey.


----------



## dtmiscool (Aug 12, 2016)

Currently consumed 3,400 calories.

Cant remember the macros off the top of my head but they are around 180g protein, 320g carbs and the rest fats.

Been having homemade Oreo milkshakes for the last few days. fu**ing delicious. 800 calories each and can drink the stuff like water lol.


----------



## dtmiscool (Aug 12, 2016)

Some backs and arms today. Shoulder feeling a bit battered from my bench Sunday.

Not much to note really...

Lat pulldown 4x15,12,10,8 (ascending in weight each set)

hammer strength row 80kg x 12, 12, 12

Face pulls 2x20

hammer curls 3x8

overhead rope extensions 3x12

bicep curl machine 1 giant set.


----------



## Cronus (Jun 5, 2012)

Not to sound patronizing, but are you sure it's a tear? I thought I had injured my RT and took around 4-6 weeks of just training legs. Pain slightly subsided and wasnt till massaged out with a lacrosse ball that I found out it was just severe tightness.

Literally, my posterior was so tight, the first few movements I did using the lacrosse ball, it felt like I was tearing my arm off. I had a new found appreciation for prehab work and stretching after that day lol


----------



## arbffgadm100 (Jun 3, 2016)

Good luck on your recovery.


----------



## arbffgadm100 (Jun 3, 2016)

If it helps, in any way, I am currently 14 days into my recovery from an AC excision (surgery).

My stack is:

150mg test (my TRT), 200mg deca, 20mg var, 10IU GH EOD, and all the usual stuff for health/joints/etc supplement wise.

All of those have significant literature supporting their use: GH in elective surgery patients for hip replacements in the US about halved the recovery time; var is used for wound healing--especially skin with burns victims; and nandrolone has been used in several clinical settings for similar things, so I've included it and at a dose where it will help with muscle retention while I'm not able to train properly.

My wounds closed at day 8. And today, I can get about 160-170degs of shoulder flexion (reach my hand to the celling bring my hands out in front of me) and almost 180degs of shoulder abduction. My surgeon thinks I'm wolverine. Most people are looking at week 4-7 to do this, pain-free.


----------



## arbffgadm100 (Jun 3, 2016)

Cronus said:


> Not to sound patronizing, but are you sure it's a tear? I thought I had injured my RT and took around 4-6 weeks of just training legs. Pain slightly subsided and wasnt till massaged out with a lacrosse ball that I found out it was just severe tightness.
> 
> Literally, my posterior was so tight, the first few movements I did using the lacrosse ball, it felt like I was tearing my arm off. I had a new found appreciation for prehab work and stretching after that day lol


 This.

But from the opposite view.

I thought I just had muscular problems or a small tear for 3 years. Turns out all that time (and £) spent on physios and assessments was bunk. I had literally ground my AC joint into dust--a genetic thing, but probably exacerbated by BJJ and heavy pressing. An MRI in January showed I needed 8mm of bone removed to de compress the joint, along with a golf ball sized lump of arthritis. I t was painful, but not completely debilitating, so if you're still in pain and it doesn't start to improve (the pain), I'd stump up the cost of an MRI (about the same cost as your cycle, probably) or go see if your GP will refer you for one, to be sure.


----------



## dtmiscool (Aug 12, 2016)

Cronus said:


> Not to sound patronizing, but are you sure it's a tear? I thought I had injured my RT and took around 4-6 weeks of just training legs. Pain slightly subsided and wasnt till massaged out with a lacrosse ball that I found out it was just severe tightness.
> 
> Literally, my posterior was so tight, the first few movements I did using the lacrosse ball, it felt like I was tearing my arm off. I had a new found appreciation for prehab work and stretching after that day lol


 Appreciate the response!

I have however ever been to see 2 different physios (one of them three times), a chiropractor and 2 sports massage therapists. All have drawn to a similar conclusion.


----------



## dtmiscool (Aug 12, 2016)

Sorry for the lack of updates.

Been in Amsterdam since Friday last week. Got back late last night.

Brownies, beer, red light district, canal, chill.

fu**ing lovely to get away for a bit. Back to the gym tonight. Shoulder been feeling better with complete rest for a few days. So looking forward to seeing how tonight goes.

View attachment 169291


----------



## dtmiscool (Aug 12, 2016)

Chest and tris just finished. Very happy with how it went.

@swole troll I'm actually back flat benching since last week for the first time in 10 weeks nearly.

At the start of my injury my strength plummeted and I couldn't do anything over 40kg for around 5 reps before pain and fatigue set in.

Today I went in feeling refreshed from being away. Cracked on 100kg and managed a good 3 sets of 8, 7 and 7.

Still nothing impressive but definite improvement.

Nice to see the rehab working. Hopefully be back to benching decent weight in no time at all.

The entire workout looked like this...

bench

bar x 20

60kg x 12

80kg x 8

100kg x 8,7,7

cable crossover

15,12,11

dip machine

15,12,12

rope ext.

15,12,11

dropset x 6


----------



## swole troll (Apr 15, 2015)

dtmiscool said:


> Chest and tris just finished. Very happy with how it went.
> 
> @swole troll I'm actually back flat benching since last week for the first time in 10 weeks nearly.
> 
> ...


 That's good to hear

Personally I'd err on the side of caution and prob go even higher reps (10 - 12+) just to really get the blood in there and keep the overall load on the joints lower

Either way sounds like you're on the mend which means you can start rebuilding your strength again

Might be worth once you start feeling 100% injury free doing some innies and outties on the cable station to strengthen your RC as a rehab prehab from it happening again in the future


----------



## dtmiscool (Aug 12, 2016)

swole troll said:


> That's good to hear
> 
> Personally I'd err on the side of caution and prob go even higher reps (10 - 12+) just to really get the blood in there and keep the overall load on the joints lower
> 
> ...


 Yeah I've actually been doing 'innies' as you call them haha for about a week.

I dont plan on pushing it as I know my blast will likely be masking my weakness to a degree. I'm going to stick to 100kg now for a few weeks and build back up to sets of 12 before pressing anything above that.

I also now have some ansomone HGH on the way which I've never used before.

Not really sure sure what to expect from GH but I'm pretty on top of diet etc and training is now becoming a bit more consistent again so hoping it'll add something I haven't experienced before.

Going to be running 4iu m/w/f as I believe this is a good starting dose? Hopefully up to 6iu after 4 weeks or so if all goes well.


----------



## dtmiscool (Aug 12, 2016)

Current condition.


----------



## dtmiscool (Aug 12, 2016)

Went pretty ham yesterday so taking it easy today and resting. Massaging and stretching.

Have literally no food in the house so just ordered a takeaway. Roll on pizza time.


----------



## swole troll (Apr 15, 2015)

dtmiscool said:


> Yeah I've actually been doing 'innies' as you call them haha for about a week.
> 
> I dont plan on pushing it as I know my blast will likely be masking my weakness to a degree. I'm going to stick to 100kg now for a few weeks and build back up to sets of 12 before pressing anything above that.
> 
> ...


 Sounds like a plan

Hgh I believe was a big contributing factor to my very fast pec surgery recovery (among other things)

I ran 2iu daily with a piggy back shot of ghrp 2 and mod grf before hand

So can be equated to 3iu daily.

What happened to the 'free' genotropin pens?


----------



## dtmiscool (Aug 12, 2016)

swole troll said:


> Sounds like a plan
> 
> Hgh I believe was a big contributing factor to my very fast pec surgery recovery (among other things)
> 
> ...


 They all got destroyed whilst we were in Amsterdam in a controlled drug disposal, Otherwise I would have totally nabbed a fair few of those. Wasn't suppose to be happening until Friday next week or so we thought, end up being Friday just gone. So just ordered some ansomone yesterday. Only 140iu to see how I tick over on around 4-5iu 3x a week. Figure that's a good starting dose alongside my test tren mast (500/400/400). Which I'm now 3 weeks into.

Never touched the stuff before so be interesting to see.


----------



## swole troll (Apr 15, 2015)

dtmiscool said:


> They all got destroyed whilst we were in Amsterdam in a controlled drug disposal, Otherwise I would have totally nabbed a fair few of those. Wasn't suppose to be happening until Friday next week or so we thought, end up being Friday just gone. So just ordered some ansomone yesterday. Only 140iu to see how I tick over on around 4-5iu 3x a week. Figure that's a good starting dose alongside my test tren mast (500/400/400). Which I'm now 3 weeks into.
> 
> Never touched the stuff before so be interesting to see.


 Ah that's a pisser.

Some will tell you otherwise but I've had subtle but worthy results from 2iu daily so if you run 5iu 3x per week no reason you won't see some benefits in sleep, recovery and a touch of added fullness


----------



## dtmiscool (Aug 12, 2016)

swole troll said:


> Ah that's a pisser.
> 
> Some will tell you otherwise but I've had subtle but worthy results from 2iu daily so if you run 5iu 3x per week no reason you won't see some benefits in sleep, recovery and a touch of added fullness


 Sleep is my main issue. I haven't slept deeply or like a baby in years. Probably since blasting and cruising tbh lol.

Use to be such a heavy sleeper.

Got my slin pins being delivered hopefully Saturday and waiting on an email from Nancy so clarify she's received my payment and ship my bits out to me.

Just need to get my bac water.

I figure ill start on 4iu m/w/f for a couple of weeks then up to 5iu for a further month or so and if all goes well then buy some more whilst I bump up to 6iu 3x a week.

No no idea what to really expect so just gonna play it by ear and not expect too much.


----------



## Pancake' (Aug 30, 2012)

dtmiscool said:


> Sleep is my main issue. I haven't slept deeply or like a baby in years. Probably since blasting and cruising tbh lol.


 Consume a high carb meal about 45 mins pre bed.

-200g oats mixed with milk.

-scoop of whey.

-1 banana.

Mash it all up, it's around 1000kcals and will promote sleepiness.


----------



## dtmiscool (Aug 12, 2016)

Just had an email saying my GH is on it's way. Happy days.

Woke up feeling groggy as f*ck this morning. Still went to the gym and got it done.

Little pull session, consisted of...

Deadlifts

185kg x 6,6,6

Lat pulldown

3x10

hammer strength row (wide grip)

2x15

cable row

2x15

DB hammer curls (15kg DBs)

3x12

Machine curls

2x15-20


----------



## dtmiscool (Aug 12, 2016)

Today's a rest day so just thought I'd just upload a photo of my current physique...

Weight is up around 4.5lbs as of this morning.

HGH should be here in a few more days. My slin pins arrived today as did my bac water and my cool little mini fridge I bought to keep my reconstituted gh in.

Hamstrings ache from deads and back is pretty sore too.

Workouts are starting to feel a bit more smooth.

Current look...


----------



## Deltz123 (Oct 8, 2017)

Looking good.

im currently 6days into my first gh run at 4iu per day.

sleep has been very good, fullness and pumps are already noticable. Scale says I'm already 2kg heavier on fairly low calories for me (3500 trainingsday, 3200 restdays).

cycle is 500 test, 400 dhb (not sure if it's legit) and 4iu gh.

looking forward to see what gh does for you


----------



## dtmiscool (Aug 12, 2016)

Deltz123 said:


> Looking good.
> 
> im currently 6days into my first gh run at 4iu per day.
> 
> ...


 I'm excited to run it to be honest. Good that we're both starting it at a similar time.

I won't be running 4iu ed though. Starting off at either 4 or 5iu m/w/f. Only have 140iu coming at the moment as it's all my budget could allow. So would like a good 10 or so weeks atleast out of it before having to get some more. Budget it a little tight this month due to being off work and going to Amsterdam and spending way to much money.

I have no idea what to expect but hoping it'll mix well with my current blast. Which will be ending around the same time my gh runs out if I don't get anymore.

Trial and error.

I will be upping now my tren dose in around 3 more weeks also by an additional 200mg.

So eventually it'll look something like 500 test 600 tren 400 mast along with 5iu gh m/w/f.


----------



## dtmiscool (Aug 12, 2016)

Had an email saying I have a delivery. Must be my gh. Needless to say I'll be leaving work early today just to go check :lol:

Like a fat kid in a candy store.


----------



## dtmiscool (Aug 12, 2016)

Pinned my HGH yesterday for the first time ever. @bornagod I think it was you that told me a while ago it was so much less hassle than pinning AAS.

You were right. Insulin pin straight into the stomach, literally nothing felt and no pip at all. Why can't pinning AAS be that easy lol.


----------



## bornagod (Mar 30, 2015)

dtmiscool said:


> Pinned my HGH yesterday for the first time ever. @bornagod I think it was you that told me a while ago it was so much less hassle than pinning AAS.
> 
> You were right. Insulin pin straight into the stomach, literally nothing felt and no pip at all. Why can't pinning AAS be that easy lol.


 Nah not me pal. Never used gh.

I have however used slin pins for aas, and you're right, painless and pip free injections.


----------



## arbffgadm100 (Jun 3, 2016)

dtmiscool said:


> Pinned my HGH yesterday for the first time ever. @bornagod I think it was you that told me a while ago it was so much less hassle than pinning AAS.
> 
> You were right. Insulin pin straight into the stomach, literally nothing felt and no pip at all. Why can't pinning AAS be that easy lol.


 Think it was me. Glad you like it.


----------



## dtmiscool (Aug 12, 2016)

arbffgadm100 said:


> Think it was me. Glad you like it.


 Ah yes it was! My bad. Absolutely spot on with what you said though.


----------



## dtmiscool (Aug 12, 2016)

Push day

BB bench

bar x 20

60kg x 10

80kg x 6

100kg x 8, 7

Dip machine

85kg x 12

65kg x 12

55kg x 9

Cable crossover (high to low)

2x15

Side laterals

10kg DBs x 15, 12

Tricep V bar pushdown

28.25kg x 12, 12, 8

Rope pushdown

17.5kg x 11

15kg x 9

12.5kg x 9

Very good pump today. Felt huge haha.

Shoulder is feeling better. I'd say around 65% better.

Started HGH last night before bed. Starting on 3iu 3x a week. Hoping it increase gradually if everything runs smoothly and end up on 6iu 3x a week eventually.

Upping the tren next week by another 200mg and will stick with that dose until end of blast (500 test 600 tren 400 mast). Have around 7 weeks left I think.


----------



## TURBS (Oct 21, 2013)

dtmiscool said:


> Shoulder is feeling better. I'd say around 65% better.


 Good news on the shoulder :thumbup1:


----------



## dtmiscool (Aug 12, 2016)

TERBO said:


> Good news on the shoulder :thumbup1:


 Thanks mate. Considering I couldn't even flat bench 5 weeks ago and now I'm back to something alright (100kg for reps) with very low discomfort, it's come a long way.

Lots of rehab has definitely helped daily.


----------



## dtmiscool (Aug 12, 2016)

@Sparkey @swole troll

Been running GH a few days now. When did you guys notice an improvement in sleep at all on it? Currently on 15iu a week split throughout the week. It's ansomone HGH.


----------



## 66983 (May 30, 2016)

dtmiscool said:


> @Sparkey @swole troll
> 
> Been running GH a few days now. When did you guys notice an improvement in sleep at all on it? Currently on 15iu a week split throughout the week. It's ansomone HGH.
> 
> View attachment 169677


 Straight away bud,

Usually if I've been off it a bit, I'll be really tired for a few days when I restart it.

The waking up feeling like I've had a really deep sleep only lasts me about 2 weeks or so, then the effects seem to wear off (or I just get used to it).


----------



## swole troll (Apr 15, 2015)

dtmiscool said:


> @Sparkey @swole troll
> 
> Been running GH a few days now. When did you guys notice an improvement in sleep at all on it? Currently on 15iu a week split throughout the week. It's ansomone HGH.
> 
> View attachment 169677


 What sparkey said

I can usually notice it within a few days

I'd say the entire time I'm on it my sleep is improved though

Any time I've gone up to 5iu daily or one time i tried 10iu eod I was sluggish af, slept well but felt like I needed to sleep all day long

I like gh around the 14 - 25iu mark per week

I find that range offers me what I want from it, saves a few quid and I get virtually no sides provided I taper up right

I'm no expert on it though, don't use it a great deal tbh


----------



## dtmiscool (Aug 12, 2016)

Sparkey said:


> Straight away bud,
> 
> Usually if I've been off it a bit, I'll be really tired for a few days when I restart it.
> 
> The waking up feeling like I've had a really deep sleep only lasts me about 2 weeks or so, then the effects seem to wear off (or I just get used to it).


 Today's day 4 and I've been on 3iu each day. No sleep improvements yet. If anything I've been finding it's kept me awake lol. Might need to pin in the mornings if that's the case. Is that strange or can that happen that you feel a burst of energy than tiredness?



swole troll said:


> What sparkey said
> 
> I can usually notice it within a few days
> 
> ...


 15iu a week is where I'll be at for about 8 weeks


----------



## dtmiscool (Aug 12, 2016)

Sleep has felt a bit deeper last couple of nights. But been feeling tired during the morning and afternoon.

However whenever i pin my my gh I feel like I actually get a burst of energy rather than how everyone says pre bed to sleep better. So I'm going to focus is around my workouts I think.


----------



## dtmiscool (Aug 12, 2016)

Push day (sort of, mostly chest though)

Flat bench starting to feel better. Shoulder feeling much better. Still sticking to higher reps though.

Flat BB bench

bar x 20

60kg x 12

80kg x 7 (suppose to be 6, miscounted)

100kg x 9, 8, 9

Cable crossover

3x12

Side laterals

10kg DBs x 15, 12, 12

Rope pushdown

3x15,12,12

^^ superset with rope hammer curls 3x15 ^^


----------



## dtmiscool (Aug 12, 2016)

This Friday will mark week 5 of my blast. Everything running smoothly. Upping the tren dose next Friday by 200mg.

Shoulder is feeling around 75% better. Which is fantastic.

Yesterday was legs. Focused mainly on smith machine squats, leg press and Romanian deads.

Today was a chest and tris day. Bench for a top set of 10 with 100kg, some dips and hammer strength chest press with a V bar pushdown for tris.

Photos of leg pump yesterday.


----------



## Imdone88 (Jan 2, 2017)

dtmiscool said:


> This Friday will mark week 5 of my blast. Everything running smoothly. Upping the tren dose next Friday by 200mg.
> 
> Shoulder is feeling around 75% better. Which is fantastic.
> 
> ...


 How are you finding Dunning labs mate? I'm considering using them for the first time....would like to try something that isn't majorly pushed on here.


----------



## 66983 (May 30, 2016)

Imdone88 said:


> would like to try something that isn't majorly pushed on here.


 Good luck with that!


----------



## dtmiscool (Aug 12, 2016)

Imdone88 said:


> How are you finding Dunning labs mate? I'm considering using them for the first time....would like to try something that isn't majorly pushed on here.


 Can't complain at the moment buddy. Sounds silly but I actually like there vials lol.

Filled with 11ml instead of 10ml, matte style feeling to the vial and have a snap of bit aroundthe rubber seal for if you want to take the rubber seal off towards the end of the vial to not waste any.

Gear probably works the same same as any other labs gear but I have noticed a substantial amount less pip from the dunning stuff compared to triumph and SG that I was running previously.

Can't even feel that I've pinned, so much so I keep forgetting which glute I'm pinning into next :lol:

Strength on the up and up slowly. Will be starting my 5th week from tomorrow so things should really start getting into full swing soon as it usually takes me around 5-6 weeks to start seeing real noticeable changes with tren e.


----------



## Simon90 (Oct 28, 2017)

Looking good mate gonna make some serious progress when that tren has fully kicked in


----------



## dtmiscool (Aug 12, 2016)

Simon90 said:


> Looking good mate gonna make some serious progress when that tren has fully kicked in


 Cheers mate.


----------



## dtmiscool (Aug 12, 2016)

Sparkey said:


> Good luck with that!


 @Sparkey been running HGH for a week now also. Still unsure on what the best protocol is.

Im doing 15iu a week. First week I did 3iu mon-fri and this week I've done 5iu m/w/f.

Thoughts?? The 3x a week is obviously less hassle pinning. Wondered if there would be any real world difference between the two.


----------



## 66983 (May 30, 2016)

dtmiscool said:


> @Sparkey been running HGH for a week now also. Still unsure on what the best protocol is.
> 
> Im doing 15iu a week. First week I did 3iu mon-fri and this week I've done 5iu m/w/f.
> 
> Thoughts?? The 3x a week is obviously less hassle pinning. Wondered if there would be any real world difference between the two.


 Just go with whatever timing suits your lifestyle.

Personally if doing the M/W/F regime, I would be doing 8 i.u 3 x a week.

I do 5 i.u pre workout 5 x wk.

As long as you are getting it in, then you'll be getting the benefits, although if funds allow, I would be doing more than 15 i.u wk.


----------



## dtmiscool (Aug 12, 2016)

Finished of my vial of mast e from dunning on Tuesday so pinned my vial from triumph yesterday along with dunning test and tren.

Now bare in mind in 5 weeks I have had zero pip. Today my hip aches and my glute it tender. Can only put it down to the change of 'brand' on the mast as everything else has been great the last 10 injections.

Must not agree with the carrier oil or solvents. I forgot what it felt like to have pip for a while, it was nice lol.


----------



## dtmiscool (Aug 12, 2016)

I am riddled with pip today. Entire hip hurts, a lump under the skin, lower back aching from it. It's all pretty unpleasant.

Can only put it down to the mast e I pinned from triumph on Friday. It's got progressively worse since. Which is a shame as I used them almost exclusively for about a 11 months last year.

Will be trying again on my next pin Tuesday and if the same happens again it'll be in the bin and I'll get some more mast from dunning or maybe even give sigma or nexus a go.


----------



## sponge2015 (Aug 18, 2013)

dtmiscool said:


> I am riddled with pip today. Entire hip hurts, a lump under the skin, lower back aching from it. It's all pretty unpleasant.
> 
> Can only put it down to the mast e I pinned from triumph on Friday. It's got progressively worse since. Which is a shame as I used them almost exclusively for about a 11 months last year.
> 
> Will be trying again on my next pin Tuesday and if the same happens again it'll be in the bin and I'll get some more mast from dunning or maybe even give sigma or nexus a go.


 Watch the batch of the mast E mate? I've got some ffs. Will ask to swap it for Nexus if its same batch.


----------



## dtmiscool (Aug 12, 2016)

sponge2015 said:


> Watch the batch of the mast E mate? I've got some ffs. Will ask to swap it for Nexus if its same batch.


 Let me just have a look mate.

Edit:

Batch 7755 mate


----------



## S1dhu82 (Dec 30, 2015)

dtmiscool said:


> Let me just have a look mate.
> 
> Edit:
> 
> ...


 i had same trouble with sg im using dunning 2 no troubles with them


----------



## dtmiscool (Aug 12, 2016)

S1dhu82 said:


> i had same trouble with sg im using dunning 2 no troubles with them


 Dunning feels so smooth. Remind me of when I use to use d4net back in the day. That stuff was hella smooth.


----------



## dtmiscool (Aug 12, 2016)

Have the week off work so can focus on training fully and not being tired from work.

Went in and actually did an arm day for once.

Tricep pushdown

4x12

Hammer curls

3x12

tricep overhead ext

3x12

rope hammer curls

3x12

hammer strength bicep curls

2x8,6

Looked hella pumped and thiccc. Really enjoyed it actually lol.


----------



## TURBS (Oct 21, 2013)

dtmiscool said:


> Have the week off work so can focus on training fully and not being tired from work.


 Reckon a break should help


----------



## dtmiscool (Aug 12, 2016)

TERBO said:


> Reckon a break should help


 My thoughts exactly. A week of actual me time. I'll lose about £600 but worth it for the mental stability I guess lol.


----------



## dtmiscool (Aug 12, 2016)

Push day

flat bench

bar x 15

60kg x 12

80kg x 6

102.5kg x 8, 8, 8

DB OHP

30kg x 12, 10, 8

Cable crossover

3x12

superset with side laterals 3x12


----------



## dtmiscool (Aug 12, 2016)

Been to the docs today as I came out in some sort of rash all around my hip yesterday morning.

Turns out ive got shingles ffs. It hurts like a motherf*cker. So sore.

Anyway i still went to the gym but only did bench with one working set.

Looked like this..:

bar x 20

60kg x 12

80kg x 6

105kg x 9

..and that was me done due to pain. Been prescribed antivirals so should start feeling better by Saturday/Sunday. It looks horrendous.

But hey, could be worse. Could be injured lol.


----------



## Dr Gearhead (Aug 15, 2012)

dtmiscool said:


> Been to the docs today as I came out in some sort of rash all around my hip yesterday morning.
> 
> Turns out ive got shingles ffs. It hurts like a motherf*cker. So sore.
> 
> ...


 My Mrs gets shingles fairly regularly and they can be really painful for her so you have my sympathies. Just be thankful they're not on your face though like her mate gets them, that's some bad s**t


----------



## dtmiscool (Aug 12, 2016)

Dr Gearhead said:


> My Mrs gets shingles fairly regularly and they can be really painful for her so you have my sympathies. Just be thankful they're not on your face though like her mate gets them, that's some bad s**t


 Yeah I bet that looks horrible. Mine goes from my belly button all the way around my hip and stops at my spine. Like a big semi circle. It looks horrendous.

Ive never had it before.


----------



## Dr Gearhead (Aug 15, 2012)

dtmiscool said:


> Yeah I bet that looks horrible. Mine goes from my belly button all the way around my hip and stops at my spine. Like a big semi circle. It looks horrendous.
> 
> Ive never had it before.


 Hopefully it's a one off for you mate, she goes through phases where she has them more often than not


----------



## TURBS (Oct 21, 2013)

dtmiscool said:


> Yeah I bet that looks horrible. Mine goes from my belly button all the way around my hip and stops at my spine. Like a big semi circle. It looks horrendous.


 Nasty stuff... apparently it's contagious so I won't be checking your journal until it's cleared


----------



## Sasnak (Oct 11, 2016)

dtmiscool said:


> Ive never had it before.


 It's my understanding that most only get it once although it does come back in some but generally, once you've had it it probably won't reoccur.

Get well soon


----------



## dtmiscool (Aug 12, 2016)

TERBO said:


> Nasty stuff... apparently it's contagious so I won't be checking your journal until it's cleared


 I'm not contagious haha. If the blister things burst that's what contains the virus. But if I'm covered up with normal clothes it's almost impossible to catch.

But it I understand your skepticism :lol:


----------



## anna1 (Mar 22, 2014)

Had to look up what shingles is

wow must be painful, especially so widespread

Wishing you a speedy recovery


----------



## Matt6210 (Feb 15, 2018)

dtmiscool said:


> I'm not contagious haha. If the blister things burst that's what contains the virus. But if I'm covered up with normal clothes it's almost impossible to catch.
> 
> But it I understand your skepticism :lol:


 Leggings don't class as "normal clothes" for blokes bro


----------



## dtmiscool (Aug 12, 2016)

anna1 said:


> Had to look up what shingles is
> 
> wow must be painful, especially so widespread
> 
> Wishing you a speedy recovery


 Thanks!


----------



## 6083 (Jun 21, 2007)

> Photos of leg pump yesterday.
> 
> 
> View attachment 169871


 Were did you get the leggings from?

I'd be tempted to try some if it doesn't ride up my arse and show my small weiner


----------



## dtmiscool (Aug 12, 2016)

GTT said:


> Were did you get the leggings from?
> 
> I'd be tempted to try some if it doesn't ride up my arse and show my small weiner


 From a company called rx seven. Got them bought as a gift so not sure where they were bought from. Super comfy though. Never wore leggings before but since my motorcycle accident I have found they keep my knee feeling a lot warmer and helps with my mobility more because I have less pain. Always wear with baggy-ish shorts though. They're just pulled down for the photo :lol:


----------



## Matt6210 (Feb 15, 2018)

GTT said:


> Were did you get the leggings from?
> 
> I'd be tempted to try some if it doesn't ride up my arse and show my small weiner


 https://www.theauthenticgay.com/12-best-mens-workout-clothes/

some good queer gym clothing on here bro.....


----------



## Matt6210 (Feb 15, 2018)

@dtmiscool on that site your leggings are number one gayest item of gym clothing lol


----------



## 6083 (Jun 21, 2007)

Matt6210 said:


> @dtmiscool on that site your leggings are number one gayest item of gym clothing lol
> 
> View attachment 170243
> 
> ...


 You should try twink hot pants to show your hairless legs off


----------



## 6083 (Jun 21, 2007)




----------



## Matt6210 (Feb 15, 2018)

GTT said:


> You should try twink hot pants to show your hairless legs off


 Pink ones are nice if anyone looking to buy some gym leggings or op wants anymore...


----------



## dtmiscool (Aug 12, 2016)

Matt6210 said:


> Pink ones are nice if anyone looking to buy some gym leggings or op wants anymore...
> 
> View attachment 170249


 Got those ones already. Eye turners trust.


----------



## dtmiscool (Aug 12, 2016)

I am still alive for anyone that cares. Shingles almost cleared up.

Still been trying to train around it. Will post pics up tomorrow of current progress. Definitely got leaner and maintained weight. Good little recomp.


----------



## 6083 (Jun 21, 2007)

dtmiscool said:


> I am still alive for anyone that cares. Shingles almost cleared up.
> 
> Still been trying to train around it. Will post pics up tomorrow of current progress. Definitely got leaner and maintained weight. Good little recomp.


 Never had it but I heard it can make you pretty ill shingles?

Is the chicken pox virus activated by an under active immune system?


----------



## dtmiscool (Aug 12, 2016)

GTT said:


> Never had it but I heard it can make you pretty ill shingles?
> 
> Is the chicken pox virus activated by an under active immune system?


 Yeah pretty much. Can lay dormant for years and years but something can suddenly trigger it. Stress, low immune system, etc.

It was pretty unpleasant lol. Felt like lots of little needles being crammed in my side every few seconds all day long. Nerve pain.

then the blisters came out and were super tender, now they've dried up and it's left me with some super sore skin that keeps cracking.

Hopefully moisturising it will help and make it feel better in the next few days. Went back to work Thursday last week and that didn't help lol.


----------



## Sasnak (Oct 11, 2016)

It's my understanding that the virus is always present in your lymph nodes for life.

I cannot remember having chicken pox as a kid but I definitely had it as I've got a couple of scars. More recently when my own kids picked it up they were properly ill, however when the hives came out they were fine in themselves although they looked terrible.

It would appear that the spots you get are the end of the illness.

Hope you are feeling better.


----------



## dtmiscool (Aug 12, 2016)

As promised. Progress shots.

Before blast and towards end of injury: (soft and fluffy)

View attachment 170481


Current physique after around 8 weeks of rehab, blasting, nailing diet down and keeping intensity high:

View attachment 170483


Weight around the same at 87-88kg, body fat deffo dropped, muscle gained back, strength coming back too.


----------



## Simon90 (Oct 28, 2017)

dtmiscool said:


> As promised. Progress shots.
> 
> Before blast and towards end of injury: (soft and fluffy)
> 
> ...


 Vascular as f**k


----------



## dtmiscool (Aug 12, 2016)

Simon90 said:


> Vascular as f**k


 Cheers :thumbup1: A successful recomp so far.


----------



## bornagod (Mar 30, 2015)

dtmiscool said:


> As promised. Progress shots.
> 
> Before blast and towards end of injury: (soft and fluffy)
> 
> ...


 Looking sick.................

Cnut! :lol:


----------



## The Beard (Mar 22, 2019)

that's impressive bro well done


----------



## arbffgadm100 (Jun 3, 2016)

Decent work man.


----------



## dtmiscool (Aug 12, 2016)

Thinking about updating my log and carrying on so just leaving this here as a reminder for myself.


----------



## Dr Gearhead (Aug 15, 2012)

dtmiscool said:


> Thinking about updating my log and carrying on so just leaving this here as a reminder for myself.


 am interested to see where you're at now and what you've done training, diet and aas wise since the last update


----------



## dtmiscool (Aug 12, 2016)

Dr Gearhead said:


> am interested to see where you're at now and what you've done training, diet and aas wise since the last update


 Not far off the previous condition still. Kind of just maintained after my recomp last year.

Training has changed though and have found myself doing 3 upper days and 1 lower day per week. Legs are the most dominant part of my physique so they've taken a backseat for the last 8 months or so.

Upper days have been one top set and one back off set on compounds and very little isolation work involved afterwards.

Todays session for example looked like this:

Flat bench

127.5kg x 5

100kg x 12

hammer strength row

90kg each side x 8

80kg each side x 12

Then just some side laterals, tricep pushdowns and incline DB curls. Job done.

Really enjoying this style of training as I have found my strength to have much more progress week in week out.

Drug wise i was cruising for about 7 months, then jumped on 400 test 600 tren and still on that now, coming up to week 12 with some superdrol thrown in preworkout.


----------



## Cronus (Jun 5, 2012)

dtmiscool said:


> Not far off the previous condition still. Kind of just maintained after my recomp last year.
> 
> Training has changed though and have found myself doing 3 upper days and 1 lower day per week. Legs are the most dominant part of my physique so they've taken a backseat for the last 8 months or so.
> 
> ...


 Looking good. Legs look sick bro, much respect, I hate training legs lol. Did you do anything in particular to get so strong on your pressing?

My chest is very decent, probs one of my best body parts but I'm trying to get stronger and my arms such as my triceps are lagging, hence I think it might spur some new growth.

Any tips be appreciated brother


----------



## dtmiscool (Aug 12, 2016)

Cronus said:


> Looking good. Legs look sick bro, much respect, I hate training legs lol. Did you do anything in particular to get so strong on your pressing?
> 
> My chest is very decent, probs one of my best body parts but I'm trying to get stronger and my arms such as my triceps are lagging, hence I think it might spur some new growth.
> 
> Any tips be appreciated brother


 My pressing has definitely got stronger from doing the following:

i have three phases over a couple of weeks.

The first session will be a weight I can do for 8-10 and no more then a back off set

second session will be 4-6 followed by a back off set

third session 2-3 and a back off set

when I hit the higher end of those range I up the weight on my 4th session and rinse and repeat.

Ideally keep a note of them otherwise its easy to forget if that makes sense.

for example tonight's upper session is 120kg and I got 7 last time so I am aiming for more than that this time.


----------



## Cronus (Jun 5, 2012)

dtmiscool said:


> My pressing has definitely got stronger from doing the following:
> 
> i have three phases over a couple of weeks.
> 
> ...


 Thank you very much mate. So you essentially have a chest work consisting of same compound exercise?

I have rotations so A, will include Flat DB as my main compound and then B will Incline Smith. Im guessing I could still use this approach to both of my rotations all would be better to practice only one main compound to get better at for press?


----------



## dtmiscool (Aug 12, 2016)

Cronus said:


> Thank you very much mate. So you essentially have a chest work consisting of same compound exercise?
> 
> I have rotations so A, will include Flat DB as my main compound and then B will Incline Smith. Im guessing I could still use this approach to both of my rotations all would be better to practice only one main compound to get better at for press?


 I find the more of the same pressing I do the better and stronger I get at it. I do incline smith twice a week for 2 sets of 6-8 after my flat bench. The other upper session is more back focused after bench.


----------

